# mobile phones



## annemaria1955 (Jan 15, 2012)

is it worth fetching my existing moblie phones across with me when we move here. they are PAYG?
Is it better to get new sim cards in Cyprus or what? Any advise gratefully received.
thanks Anne


----------



## cds usa (Jan 4, 2011)

If your phones are unlocked, meaning you can put any sim card in them, take them with you and change the sim card once you get there. At least you won't have to go buy phones right away.
There are lots of places selling sim cards and you can buy minutes from any kiosk.


----------



## annemaria1955 (Jan 15, 2012)

thanks, I'll try and get them unlocked. 
Anne


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

annemaria1955 said:


> is it worth fetching my existing moblie phones across with me when we move here. they are PAYG?
> Is it better to get new sim cards in Cyprus or what? Any advise gratefully received.
> thanks Anne


Hi,

If I remember, I had to pay £20 to get my Nokia unlocked before I moved. I use MTN PAYG, you can see the new telephone number on the card so you can have a look through them and take your pick of whats on offer, I managed to get my date of birth on the last 4 digits, no, not 1066!! It comes with some credit already on it too.


----------



## annemaria1955 (Jan 15, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> Hi,
> 
> If I remember, I had to pay £20 to get my Nokia unlocked before I moved. I use MTN PAYG, you can see the new telephone number on the card so you can have a look through them and take your pick of whats on offer, I managed to get my date of birth on the last 4 digits, no, not 1066!! It comes with some credit already on it too.


thanks Geraldine. did you find it easy enough to get your phone unlocked?
Anne


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

annemaria1955 said:


> thanks Geraldine. did you find it easy enough to get your phone unlocked?
> Anne


Yes, they send you a code, my kids were here at the time so they did it, I'm a technophobe.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

There's also a little old man selling SIM cards the moment you get out of customs in Larnaca airport. Although how legit they are I have no idea!


----------



## annemaria1955 (Jan 15, 2012)

cheers, flying in to Pathos though.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

annemaria1955 said:


> cheers, flying in to Pathos though.


Paphos/Pafos not Pathos


----------



## annemaria1955 (Jan 15, 2012)

oops sorry, freudian slip and had red wine last night


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

annemaria1955 said:


> oops sorry, freudian slip and had red wine last night


I know the feeling, I think I had a red wine too many last night. My head is banging this morning
But it really is amazing how many Brits call Paphos, Pathos.


----------



## cds usa (Jan 4, 2011)

Wishful thinking perhaps?


----------

